# Boot Device LED leuchtet durchgehend



## 19danny13 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Community
Seit dem Einbau meiner neuen Grafikkarte bootet der PC nicht mehr und die Boot Device LED leuchtet durchgehend.

Mein System
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth x79 (mit Prozessorkühler von BeQuiet)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB HyperFury X 
Festplatte: SSD von Samsung (2TB) und 500GB HDD von  Samsung
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4930K
Netzteil: Club 3D 1200W
Grafikkarte: 970 Turbo / 780Ti 

Wie es zum Problem kam:
Wie gesagt habe ich die Grafikkarte gewechselt, wobei beim nächsten Start die Fehlermeldung CPU Overvoltage kam.
Ich habe danach das BIOS auf die Standartwerte zurückgeladen (da ich Angst hatte etwas fälschlicherweise geändert zu haben) und den PC neu gestartet.
Seit dann Bootet er nicht mehr und die Boot Device LED leuchtet durchgehend und es kommt kein Bild auf dem Monitor.

Was ich bisher probiert habe:
- Die Grafikkarte zurücktauschen (kein Erfolg)
- 780Ti mir nur einem PCIe Anschluss (Bild mit der Meldung dass man den PC runterfahren soll und alle Stromkabel anschliessen)
- Alle RAM Riegel herausgenommen -> RAM LED leuchtet
- keine Grafikkarte -> VGA LED  und Boot Device LED leuchten durchgehend
- BIOS Reset (keine Wirkung)
- Jede Festplatte einzeln getestet (keine Wirkung)
- BIOS neustes Update (keine Wirkung)
(ob die Festplatten (noch) funktionieren werde ich morgen ausprobieren)

Nach einem Tag von zahlreichen Fehlversuchen und durchstöbern von Foren sind mir nun die Ideen ausgegangen...
Ich bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar. 
Falls irgendwelche Informationen fehlen einfach schreiben und ich füge sie an.


----------



## rotmilan (13. Februar 2016)

überprüfe, ob ein Abstandshalter vom Mainboard weg ist. -> baue das Mainboard aus.
Der Kontakt zw. Mainboard und PC Gehäuse kann der Grund sein.

Ich würde auf einem elektrostatischem Material das Mainboard mit den Komponenten anschliessen, und schauen, ob es jetzt bootet.


----------



## 19danny13 (13. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das habe ich bereits probiert und hätte mich auch ein wenig verwundert da der PC immerhin fast ein Jahr problemlos funktioniert hatte.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Idee.


----------



## rotmilan (13. Februar 2016)

Also, dann blinkt Boot Device Led immer noch, auch wenn Du das Mainboard ausserhalb des PC Gehäuses gebaut hast?
Bist Du von der GTX780TI auf die GTX970 (od umgekehrt, nehme an das die GTX970 abgeraucht ist, warum die GTX970 nicht mehr?) gewechselt, und seit her geht's nicht mehr?

Das Netzteil hat zwar Watt bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber das hat nix mit Qualität zu tun.
Der Fazit zum Netzteil sieht schlecht aus
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/CSP-X1200CB/8.html

ich bin sehr Netzteil kritisch, wenn es um so ein Billigzeug geht.

Die Hardware sind da sehr empfindlich. Man hatte ja bei Haswell Einführung gewisse Netzteile bemängelt.
-> Haswell zu anspruchsvoll? Diese Netzteile sind laut Hersteller kompatibel - Update: FSP, XFX, EVGA und Enermax


----------



## 19danny13 (13. Februar 2016)

Ja die Boot Device LED leuchtet auch noch wenn das Mainboard ausserhalb des Gehäuses ist.
Ich bin von der GTX 970 auf zwei 780Ti im SLI umgestiegen, wobei eine nicht funktioniert hat und somit nur eine 780Ti
Ja das Problem entstand nach dem ich die Grafikkarte gewechselt habe. 

Das das Netzteil nicht das beste ist ist mir auch aufgefallen, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ein 900W von BeQuiet bestellt das eig. heute hätte geliefert werden sollen.
Könnte es am Netzteil liegen? Ich habe dies bisher ausgeschlossen da ich dachte das der PC dann einfach ausschaltet.

Meine Schwester bringt mir heute noch ein älteres Netzteil und andere Ersatzteile von meinem alten PC vorbei, so dass ich die Festplatten und die Grafikkarten testen kann. 

Was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass wenn ich das BIOS zurücksetze (Batterie entfernt) das die CPU LED durchgehend leuchtet. 
Dies lässt sich aber sofort mit dem BIOS Update per USB Flashback beheben...

Danke schon Mal im voraus für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## rotmilan (14. Februar 2016)

Ich tippe schon auf das Netzteil. Es kann ja gut gehen für eine Zeitlang mit einem Billignetzteil, doch es geht nicht lange, da geht was kaputt od
der PC läuft nicht mehr. Nie beim Netzteil sparen, denn der Todesstoss kann immer kommen vorallem für die Grafikkarte.
CPU LED leuchtet.... ich weiss der Grund nicht, ich denke, es geht um die Kompatibilität od/und vom Mainboard und CPU, daher das Bios Update.
Was ist das genau für ein Be Quiet 900W Netzteil? Sollte es dieses ->https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p8-900w-atx-2-3-bn125-a488732.html sein, ist auch schwer in die Jahre gekommen. Der Test ist nicht so überzeugend, vorallem die Ripple Messwerte (Restwelligkeit) ->Test: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 900 Watt  .   Gib Bescheid, wenn Du das Be Quiet Netzteil eingebaut hast. Auf jeden Fall, wenn Du neuere Hardware kaufst, dann unbedingt neues Qualitäts-Netzteil her.


----------



## 19danny13 (16. Februar 2016)

Also heute morgen habe ich wieder einmal einige Tests gemacht:
Ich habe die Festplatte an meinen 2. PC gehängt -> keine Probleme mit starten
Ich habe das CX500 Netzteil von Corsair und Gibabyte 660 angehängt (beides funktioniert einwandfrei) -> gleiches Problem
Das Power Pro P8 Netzteil ist immer noch nicht gekommen... Aber ich nehme an dass es somit auch nicht am Netzteil liegt.
Ich werde mich aber in dem Fall sobald der PC funktioniert nach einem guten, leistungsstarken Netzteil umschauen.
Des weiteren werde ich noch ein Mainboard bei einem Freund in den nächsten Tagen abholen, um zu testen ob es am Mainboard liegt.
Falls dies auch nicht klappt werde ich wohl den Prozessor zurückbringen (hat glaube noch Garantie) und schauen ob es das war...


----------



## rotmilan (16. Februar 2016)

Hast Du beim Einsetzen vllt die Pins im Sockel (den CPU Platz) etwas gekrümmt?


----------



## 19danny13 (17. Februar 2016)

Lieber rotmilan,
das Ganze hat endlich ein Ende.
Ich habe heute ein neues Mainboard geholt (leider mATX) und siehe da: Kein Problem mehr
Ich werde wenn ich Zeit habe noch mal das alte Board checken (vielleicht habe ich wirklich etwas falsch gemacht) und sonst einfach das neue geniessen
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## rotmilan (17. Februar 2016)

Gerne geschehen
ich würde Dein defektes Mainboard, wenn die Garantie nicht mehr zieht, entsorgen. Wer weiss, was defekt ist, andernfalls geben noch andere Komponente
den Geist auf.


----------

